# Danish: en masse / masser



## frugihoyi

Hvornår skal man bruge "en masse" or hvornår skal man bruge "masser"?

Hedder det "en masse vand" eller "masser vand"?
Taler jeg "en masse sprog" eller "masser sprog"?
Er der "en masse biler" eller "masser biler"?

Osv...


----------



## Havfruen

"Masser" by it self sounds wrong, I have heard "masser af" for countable things:

masser af biler
masser af sprog

but

en masse vand


----------



## frugihoyi

Are you saying that it's "masser af" for countable nouns and "en masse" for uncountable?


----------



## frugihoyi

No it can't be, look http://www.drikmasserafvand.dk/

"masser af vand"


----------



## hanne

I don't think there's much of a difference - can't think of what it would be right now. I think it's like "lots of" and "a lot of" - I'm not sure there's a difference between those either.

Be aware that it's "masser af" but "en masse", one must have "af", the other can't have it.


----------



## Havfruen

frugihoyi said:


> No it can't be, look http://www.drikmasserafvand.dk/
> 
> "masser af vand"



Agreed. There's far more google hits for "masser af" than for "en masse" for all 3 of the examples. (Interestingly this pattern is also true for English, with "a lot of X" more popular than "lots of").

Alternatively, we could say:
mange biler (many cars)
mange sprog (many languages)
meget vand (much/a lot of/lots  of  water)
Here there is a difference with countable/uncountable things.

Is "en masse" more informal than "masser af"?


----------



## frugihoyi

Well I think "lots of" might actually be incorrect English. It doesn't sound as proper to me. 

I think I left out the "af" from "masser af biler" above because when I hear people speak they leave it out. At least I think they do. Kind of like I would leave out the "er" if I said "Jeg er en mand."


----------



## Havfruen

I agree that "lots of" and maybe "en masse" seem less proper. I'd never write that in an essay.

Yes the "af" does get mostly swallowed in pronunciation.


----------



## hanne

It's rather "masser af" than "en masse" that's less formal. Perhaps "en masse" is older, and is slowly disappearing? "Masser af" is a bit easier to say, so I think that's why people would prefer it. There's also "en hel masse".

You might think people leave out the "af", but I doubt they really do. It might be almost swallowed in pronunciation, but there are still traces left of it to show it was there. If you say the sentence that really doesn't have the "af" in it, it will sound wrong.


----------



## Havfruen

hanne said:


> It's rather "masser af" than "en masse" that's less formal. Perhaps "en masse" is older, and is slowly disappearing? "Masser af" is a bit easier to say, so I think that's why people would prefer it. There's also "en hel masse".



Interesting. Thanks for sharing your knowledge and invaluable native insight.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei / hi

 I forbindelse med ord som "masse/masser er det noe lignende på norsk og  danske :
  "Masser af mennesker" på dansk 
 og
 "masser av mennesker" på norsk.
 De påstår/betyr det samme begrepet, etter min mening.
 I tillegg på norsk kan ordet "masse" brukes som forledd ("masse-" =  prefiks, f. eks. et massemøte) og følgelig kan vi ha/skrive et sammensatt ord.  Tar jeg feil? Er det det samme også på dansk?
 Hva med ord som "masse" , "penger"? 
 Masse penger /// massepenger. Betyr de det samme på norsk?
 Hvis det er det, er det bedre å skrive "masse penger" eller  "massepenger"?
 På nettet er uttrykk/setninger med "masse penger" mer brukt enn de med  "massepenger".
 Kanskje kan noen vennligst opplyse?
// Rettelser er velkomne. //
Takk.
Mvh


----------



## hanne

Masse- brugt som præfiks har en anden betydning end "en masse".

"En masse" betyder at der er meget af noget, "masse-" betyder at der er tale om en hændelse som involverer mange mennesker. Jeg vil tro det er det samme på norsk som på dansk.

Af samme grund er "massepenge" ikke et meningsfyldt ord. Jeg har ikke fået nogen google-hits med ordet som ser særligt brugbare ud, enten er det et konstrueret ord/navn, eller en slå-/stavefejl.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei

  Takk for forklaringen om masse/masse-.



ermannoitaly said:


> Hei / hi
> Masse penger /// massepenger. Betyr de det samme på norsk?
> Hvis det er det, er det bedre å skrive "masse penger" eller  "massepenger"?
> På nettet er uttrykk/setninger med "masse penger" mer brukt enn de med  "massepenger".
> Mvh


.
  ------------- 

 Beklager.
 Det er noe å rette.
 For å være presis, må jeg korrigere meg selv : på nettet er "masse penger" og "masse  penge" brukt, men ikke "massepenger" som jeg tidligere (uriktig) har  skrevet.

 På italiensk betyr/heter en "masse penger" "una grande quantità di denaro"  eller mer uformelt noe som "un mucchio/sacco di soldi".
 -------
 Takk for oppmerksomheten.
 Mvh


----------



## brikken

frugihoyi said:


> I think I left out the "af" from "masser af biler" above because when I hear people speak they leave it out. At least I think they do. Kind of like I would leave out the "er" if I said "Jeg er en mand."



As Hanne has pointed out, you should be careful to completely omit pronunciation. In your second example, if I would pronounce it slowly and explicit, the "Jeg" would end in an i-sound ("jai"), however, "jeg" and "er" gets contracted together in one word and sounds more like "jaar".

'Jai er en mand' vs 'Jaar en mand'

I hope it makes sense


----------

